# Migration or student exchange



## guytonrocks (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, i am first year MBBS student and i got admission last year in a very good medical college(private on local seat) bu now i want to transfer from that college due to personal reasons.
I have read about migration from uhs site which says you can transfer after first professional university examination by which i think they mean after 2nd year.Anyhow so i have time but my problem is that unless i pay the remaining(years) fee,my college wouldn't give me no objection certificate or allow me to transfer.
One solution for this is to find some one in similar situation and willing to exchange seat/colleges with me,i think its called..i dont remember but its called something too like exchange transferring or something.
Now since my college is sort of well reputed, I'm sure i can find some one willing to exchange seats with me,only i dont know how to find that person.Most medical colleges don't have well kept facebook groups or dont have them at all(or either they are restricted),also even though i am willing to go to a little ummh less known or new college (as i doubt some-one in a better college would want to change) but i dont want to settle in a very new or bad college.I had studied really hard and rejected many colleges to get where i am and dont want to suffer academically too much.
And yes,i 'need' to change my college,things may change in a year but i doubt that.Oh and i have heard there are other requirements as well like the other colleges look at your score etc too,how do i know whats a good score or their minimum? 
I am starting early because i dont have much spare time usually and its my vacations.I think it would be hard to find someone like that as i dont know where to look.I would really appreciate if some one can answer my queries and or if you know some one who would like to change their college or anyone studying in 1st year mbbs(right now) and mayby they may know some one who would want to transfer in my place.
My email address is:-
meeshameesha_21 @ yahoo

Details of the college,fee,facilities etc can be discussed after contacting me.


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Which college do you go to? Maybe if you could enlist the pros and cons of studying in that specific college; it would be helpful for anyone interested.


----------



## guytonrocks (Jul 20, 2011)

i cant on this form but privately yeah i am willing to give all this info if anyone's interested.


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

what is the name of your college?


----------

